# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  قرارات  الأتحاد  العام

## ود الدمام

*اليوم الأربعاء الموافق الرابع والعشرون من سبتمبر قالوا أجتماع مهم للجنة الأنضباط بالأتحاد العام وذلك للنظر فى كثير من المواضيع وطبعا من بينها أحداث مباراة القمة ومباراة الزعيم والأمل عطبره حدد للأجتماع الساعه 12 من ظهر اليوم ياترى ماذا كانت قرارات اللجنة ولا لسه الأجتماع ماأنتهى نتمنى ياناس السودان تفيدونا بالقرارات ونحن فى أنتظار ردك فعل مجلس الزعيم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اتحاد مجدي الجلفوط ما تنتظر منو حاجة

*

----------


## على الصغير

*عاجل ..الاتحاد يقرر 3 مباريات للفهود خارج ارضهفرض اتحاد الكرة العام ممثل فى لجنة مسابقاته اللعب على فريق الامل عطبرة ثلاث مباريات خارج ارضه بعد الاحداث التى شهدها استاد عطبره فى مباراته مع فريق المريخ فى الاسبوع الخامس للممتاز عاجل ..اتحاد الكرة يغرم الهلال ويفرض عليه دفع قيمه 1250 كرسى للمريخاصدرت اللجنة المنظمة لمسابقات اتحاد الكرة العام قرارا بدفع الهلال لمبلغ 10 مليون جنية كغرامه لما بدر من جمهوره فى مباراة القمة الاخيرة باستاد المريخ فى قمه الممتاز فى الاسبوع الرابع وفرض اتحاد الكره على مجلس الهلال دفع ما يعادل مبلغ قيمه 1250 كرسى حطمت باستاد المريخ قى ذات المباراة وكشفت (سودانا فوق) ان قرار معاقبة الهلال صدر بعد ان استعرضت اللجنة تقرير اللجنة المكلفه بحصر تقرير اضرار استاد المريخ
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*عاجل ..الاتحاد يقرر 3 مباريات للفهود خارج ارضه 



-------فرض اتحاد الكرة العام ممثل فى لجنة مسابقاته اللعب على فريق الامل عطبرة ثلاث مباريات خارج ارضه بعد الاحداث التى شهدها استاد عطبره فى مباراته مع فريق المريخ فى الاسبوع الخامس للممتاز 



عاجل ..اتحاد الكرة يغرم الهلال ويفرض عليه دفع قيمه 1250 كرسى للمريخا



-------صدرت اللجنة المنظمة لمسابقات اتحاد الكرة العام قرارا بدفع الهلال لمبلغ 10 مليون جنية كغرامه لما بدر من جمهوره فى مباراة القمة الاخيرة باستاد المريخ فى قمه الممتاز فى الاسبوع الرابع وفرض اتحاد الكره على مجلس الهلال دفع ما يعادل مبلغ قيمه 1250 كرسى حطمت باستاد المريخ قى ذات المباراة وكشفت (سودانا فوق) ان قرار معاقبة الهلال صدر بعد ان استعرضت اللجنة تقرير اللجنة المكلفه بحصر تقرير اضرار استاد المريخ


------عاجل ..اتحاد الكرة يوقف الحضرى ويغرمه (حصرى سودانا فوق)




------------قررت اللجنة المنظمة لمسابقات اتحاد الكرة فى اجتماعها اليوم ايقاف حارس مرمى المريخ المصرى عصام الحضرى مباراة واحده فى الدورى بالاضافة الى تغريمة مبلغ 5 مليون جنية وافادت اللجنة لـ (سودانا فوق) ان الغرامه والايقاف يرجع للسلوك الذى بدر منه تجاه حكم مباراة فريقه مع الامل المعز احمد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بصراحة غرامة الحضري وايقافه دي مابلعتها ابدا

السبب شنو بس ماعارف وللا موازنات لي ناس عطبرة وبس 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بصراحة غرامة الحضري وايقافه دي مابلعتها ابدا

السبب شنو بس ماعارف وللا موازنات لي ناس عطبرة وبس 








بالتأكيد موازنات و تجنب إعلام الفول
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الحضري يساوي نصف الهليل 
الهليل غرامة 10 والحضري غرامة 5
دا كلام لاعب  نصف يساوي فريق 
الحضري يا معذبهم 
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*حلوه منك يا زول هناك .. حقا وفعلا الهليل سعروا رخيص .. والحضرى غالى بغلاوته يضوقك حلاته .. الزعيم كبير فى كل شىء والهليل وضيع فى كل شىء .. هذا يقول التاريخ
*

----------


## ود شندي12

*عووووووك ارفوعو لينا البوست ده
                        	*

----------

